# [SOLVED] Codec V-Plugin Malware)



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

I let this one get me and after watching over and over You-Tube tutorials (Chrome Cntrol, Shift I) I cannot find what I am supposed to delete which in the meantime keeps me from downloading a movie from my favorite site. Any help would be most welcome!: banghead:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Codec V-Plugin Malware)*

Hello wally246 :wave:

You may be infected.

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here: 

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the *Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help* forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Codec V-Plugin Malware)*



Babbzzz said:


> Hello wally246 :wave:
> 
> You may be infected.
> 
> ...


I say nay on the infection. Just got it back from a friend who makes a very good living at computers. I just don't think I am getting this.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Codec V-Plugin Malware)*



wally246 said:


> I say nay on the infection. Just got it back from a friend who makes a very good living at computers. I just don't think I am getting this.


Fake codecs that drop widely spread malware - spyware news


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Codec V-Plugin Malware)*

Which website are you downloading films from? Does it say you need to install Codec-V or a browser plugin in order to watch their videos?

Where did you download the codec (or codec pack) from?

Trojans can be difficult to remove, and there might be more than one infection. Your computer could still be infected even after your friend had a look at it.


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Codec V-Plugin Malware)*

The site (let me watch this) said Codec-V was necessary and I fell for it. I can't remember the source. I usually am not this gullible.


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Codec V-Plugin Malware)*



wally246 said:


> The site (let me watch this) said Codec-V was necessary and I fell for it. I can't remember the source. I usually am not this gullible.


 Malwarebytes, Comodo and Trend Micro housecall all show clean. Usually I get my movies at Veehd.com.


----------



## Fearonsarms (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Codec V-Plugin Malware)*



wally246 said:


> The site (let me watch this) said Codec-V was necessary and I fell for it. I can't remember the source. I usually am not this gullible.


Don't worry I fell for this too. My mind must have been somewhere else at the time. Managed to get rid of it thankfully-I'm sure the specialists on here will be able to help you since I can't remember specifically what I used to get rid of it- I use so many different types of software so its difficult to remember sometimes what I used for particular problems-good luck getting rid of it anyway :smile:


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Codec V-Plugin Malware)*

System Restore does wonders!


----------

